# Female African Pygmy hedgehog



## Dollybarton (Aug 7, 2012)

I need to rehome my 7 month old female chocolate pinto hog.

Due to a change in circumstances I am going to be away from home for periods of time and will not be able to give her the care and attention she needs. She is very cute with a beautiful face.

She will come with her cage, house, litter tray, wheel, tube, food and water bowls and whatever food and litter I have left.

Looking for £130.00 for it all. I am in Essex.

Contact me if ur interested.


----------



## Magicsparks (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi, is this female still available? Thanks


----------

